# Starting Over



## Krisz (26 Jun 2006)

Hello everyone.

I'm a bit curious about people's past experiences as Squadron Commanders, or as a position 'up there'. Up there being defined as Command Group, more or less. Next year, my Squadron is going to be losing most all of our Warrant Officers - thankfully our Chief is staying on for just under a half year, and hopefully he'll make the transition easier for whomever takes charge of our Squadron. (We're losing two or three Flight Sergeants over Summer, and have already lost two WO2s.) Next year, it is quite likely I'll be in a Command Role within the Squadron, if not in Command Group then at least being set up for it.

I don't mean to sound arrogant, but I believe that due to the fact that I was issued the Top Senior NCO award this year, and am only a Sergeant. (Everyone else who has their name on the award is either a Warrant Officer or a Flight Sergeant.) I wouldn't normally be worried, but when I say we're losing most of our Seniors, I do mean most of our Seniors - F/Sgts included. At the beginning of the next year of Cadets, we will have two Warrant Officers - a WO1 and a WO2, and about 4 F/Sgts, two of which are in band. Those Two Warrants will be gone by December.

My point here, however, is to ask what people's past experiences were in such situations. I know they're fairly common, as I joined Air Cadets during such an event - they happen every four or five years, generally. So, what kind of advice do people have regarding commanding a Squadron, this type of transition in Seniors leaving, other seniors taking over, and overall any advice pertaining to this situation that would be helpful? I'd like to not go into next year with a blindfold on - the best way to learn IS through experience, yes, but it can't hurt to have some knowledge about what I'm getting into before hand.

Thank you in advance,
Krisz


----------



## p_imbeault (26 Jun 2006)

I think this happens alot, (at least I have observed more then one example of it) where a Cadet who has been in charge of the corps will leave, and as a result alot of the senior cadets will also leave. A couple things I have found useful in improving one self as a leader in cadets are (most are pretty straightforward and you should be doing them already):
- Lead by example, don't let your cadets see you doing stupid things
- Don't abuse your power, but don't be afraid to exercise it when necessary
- Be yourself don't pretend to be something your not, if your having trouble with something ask someone who knows (IE. Officer, another Snr Cadet)
- At the end of a training period, or Corps exercise get input from your officers, find out what you should improve and what your strength are (no one is perfect, there is always room for improvement)
- Spend some times with your troops, get to know them a little it makes you look more human  
- Be kind, considerate, and firm. Don't yell at the cadets as often as you can, it gets old really quick and after awhile they will dislike you and may not take you seriously.
-If you have an idea to make the corps better bring it up with a higher up (maybe even suggest a corps suggestion box)

I know for a fact there is a wealth of information that can help you on this website, you just gotta do some digging. Anyone else have something to add?


----------



## Franko (27 Jun 2006)

Just to add in a couple of points....

Follow the Principles of Leadership....you will not go wrong if you do.

Use your better judgement and moral compass.

Before making a difficult decision, put yourself in their boots. Then make your decision and stick to it. If your in doubt prior to actioning it...voice it to your superiors for their input.

Suggestion boxes are for buisnesses....if the troops have a problem or want to suggest something for the corps to do, get them to speak up and be heard.

My $0.02 worth.

Regards


----------



## Krisz (27 Jun 2006)

Thanks for the advice.

I understand it does happen quite often, but, it's the first time it's happened to me while I'm in a command situation. Maybe I should've clarified a bit, as well... They're leaving due to age, not because our WO1 is leaving. Sorry about that.

One thing I've noticed within the Squadron is a lack of initiative. Many Sergeants and Corporals display leadership skills when they're given a task to do, with all the rules and regulations laid out in front of them, but seem to lack the willingness to take any burdens on THEIR shoulders, or come up with easier ways to do things. As a Squadron Commander, that is not an easy thing to deal with - you obviously have to delegate things, as you can't do everything yourself. How would I deal with something like that? I thought perhaps having the occasional meeting where they could voice their ideas, as well as giving them more opportunities for them to take command without someone else telling them what to do might be useful. Basically, tell them 'have the cadets get this done', but don't tell them how. Things of that sort. The only reason I'm saying "I thought" on that, is because it might not always work out too well... Some people just lack initiative. Any thoughts on builders for that?

I'm also a firm advocate of the 'I won't tell you to do something I won't do myself' way of commanding. Generally, a commander won't get into the nitty-gritty of things, but he'll have done it before as a Junior. Commanders have to distance themselves from their Cadets - professionalism is the concern there. But at the same time they have to remain human enough that if there IS a significant issue, the Cadets won't be scared to go ask the Commander. Is that how it should be, do most of you think? With the Commander in the background, pulling strings, but not being afraid to step forward?

Cheers,
Krisz


----------



## qyrang (27 Jun 2006)

It is truly hard to stay professional while getting your cadets to respect you and become their "friend". Anyways, good luck and I hope that you do well in your quite possible command position.


----------



## Burrows (27 Jun 2006)

qyrang said:
			
		

> It is truly hard to stay professional while getting your cadets to respect you and become their "friend". Anyways, good luck and I hope that you do well in your quite possible command position.


You don't befriend your cadets, you prove yourself to be capable, intelligent and that you care about their welfare.


----------



## qyrang (28 Jun 2006)

From my stand point, when you do all that you become the cadets friend. You help each other and look out for one another.


----------



## Burrows (29 Jun 2006)

qyrang said:
			
		

> From my stand point, when you do all that you become the cadets friend. You help each other and look out for one another.


You don't become their friend.  You become their LEADER.


----------



## Krisz (29 Jun 2006)

Krisz said:
			
		

> I'm also a firm advocate of the 'I won't tell you to do something I won't do myself' way of commanding. Generally, a commander won't get into the nitty-gritty of things, but he'll have done it before as a Junior. Commanders have to distance themselves from their Cadets - professionalism is the concern there. But at the same time they have to remain human enough that if there IS a significant issue, the Cadets won't be scared to go ask the Commander.



That fairly much sums up my view on it.

I believe a Commander has to distance themself from their Cadets, so they can remain unbiased and fair in dealings with all of them. If he wants friends, he has his Command Group - the Dep Com, SWO, and such. Generally, that's how it is with my Squadron - if you speak to our Commander outside of Cadets, he'll be friendly, but within Cadets, he must retain a level of professionalism. A Commander is not friends, perhaps, really, with his Cadets - it's more that he's respected by them, even admired. But, correctly put earlier by qyrang, there is a level of camaradrie. Certainly not friendship, but a sense of pride in the fact that you're part of the same group as someone, and a willingness to get along well with them.

I know my superior fairly well both in and out of Cadets, and respect him - I even admire him for turning my Squadron around and doing so well with it in this past year. But I don't feel as if he's my friend. He's my superior, and that's how it is.

Commanders have to be impartial, distanced, professional, but at the same time, respected. Not necessarily liked, though that's preferrable - they just have to be respected, and have people follow their orders to the letter.

The question is, how to do something such as that? 

Cheers,
Krisz


----------



## Biggins (30 Jun 2006)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> You don't become their friend.  You become their LEADER.



One of the commandments of leadership

"Be a friend not a pal."  

I'm pretty sure this was one of the 10 Commandmants of Leadership from when I took Practical Leadership a long time ago. The whole point of the statement was that you want to be there for your followers just not to the point where they expect special treatment becuase you're their "Buddy". 

I find that this is one of the hardest aspects of leadership for my cadets, sometimes they find it hard to distance themselves a bit from the cadets and prefer to chum around with them. It's not a bad thing just that when it comes to work time, the cadets have to remember that the Chief is their boss and they do what he/she asks them to do without complaining terribly about it.


----------



## qyrang (30 Jun 2006)

Although you are right Kyle, by becoming their friend it lets them know that you are not a teenager who only cares for himself. By relating to the cadets, it increases your "likeness" factor and they won't  complain about your orders because they will realize that you are doing this for their benefit. 

Eventhough you need to be personable, the cadets need to realize that you are higher ranked then they are and you deserve respect for that. They also need to realize that if they want to become higher ranking, they need to show respect and leadership. 

Just a tip for respecting your seniors, if you like them respect them. 
                                                   if you DON'T like them, then respect the rank and not the person.
Simple things like that show that you are a good cadet despite what the person says or does to you. It also makes that person mad because you are doing everything properly and not disobeying them. Therefore they cannot chastise you for respecting them properly


----------

